# If ur white and this doesnt enrage u



## Amnesia (Sep 5, 2021)

The only solution



Spoiler


----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 5, 2021)

White tears, so nutritious


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Sep 5, 2021)

Funny thing is majority of whites supported BLM and the riots


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 5, 2021)

s


----------



## Chadakin (Sep 5, 2021)

>27 minutes

nope


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 5, 2021)

White niggas love blaming their problems on jews


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 5, 2021)

Chadakin said:


> >27 minutes
> 
> nope


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2021)

Based Amnesia as always, tell 'em 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lmao (Sep 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Funny thing is majority of whites supported BLM and the riots


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 5, 2021)

Lets go emnesia!


----------



## Lmao (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> White niggas love blaming their problems on jews


whats wrong with that


----------



## Beetlejuice (Sep 5, 2021)

over for crackas


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Funny thing is majority of whites supported BLM and the riots


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> White niggas love blaming their problems on niggers


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 5, 2021)

Lmao said:


> whats wrong with that


Muhh white genocide muhh Jews 

Also them


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 5, 2021)

Jews are raping white people, yes. But white race is finished anyways. Not much is left by now.


----------



## Papal_Guard (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh white genocide muhh Jews
> 
> Also them
> View attachment 1303918


You think differently from him?


----------



## Lmao (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh white genocide muhh Jews
> 
> Also them
> View attachment 1303918


tbh you cant really complain about white genocide and mexican/refugee/immigrant takeover when you shit on everyone who wants to have kids and will never have your own


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Jews are raping white people, yes. But white race is finished anyways. Not much is left by now.


----------



## Chadakin (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh white genocide muhh Jews
> 
> Also them
> View attachment 1303918


Amnesia is mulatto


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Sep 5, 2021)

So how about you have a bunch of white kids mr white chad. Do your part. I plan to get my money up and ascend and move to rural EE and be a polygamist with dozens of white kids. What are you gonna do other than complain?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 5, 2021)

Lmao said:


> tbh you cant really complain about white genocide and mexican/refugee/immigrant takeover when you shit on everyone who wants to have kids and will never have your own


Niggas be like muhh the Jews are promoting racemixing 

Also them


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Niggas be like muhh the Jews are promoting racemixing
> 
> Also them
> View attachment 1303921
> View attachment 1303922


----------



## Lmao (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Niggas be like muhh the Jews are promoting racemixing
> 
> Also them
> View attachment 1303921
> View attachment 1303922


i feel bad for hapa kids and mutts cause they have no real cultural background and look worlds apart from either parents.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

Years of psychadelics, and coping with muh all humans one race gone because of a chad posting one video. Back to the far right it is. Accept Islam Emnesia first tho and i will come kill Californian homo kafirs


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> White niggas love blaming their problems on jews


_Very_ _untrue_. Us whites will be a minority in 2050. We must fight for our heritage, our history, our ancestors and our people. The west must be saved from the joos.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> _Very_ _untrue_. Us whites will be a minority in 2050. We must fight for our heritage, our history, our ancestors and our people. The west must be saved from the joos.


White Sharia is the solution


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 5, 2021)

Whites deserve genocide
med supremacy!!!


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Niggas be like muhh the Jews are promoting racemixing
> 
> Also them
> View attachment 1303921
> View attachment 1303922


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 5, 2021)

Lmao said:


> i feel bad for hapa kids and mutts cause they have no real cultural background and look worlds apart from either parents.


sfcel cope. mutts are fine in America


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh white genocide muhh Jews
> 
> Also them
> View attachment 1303918





Lmao said:


> tbh you cant really complain about white genocide and mexican/refugee/immigrant takeover when you shit on everyone who wants to have kids and will never have your own



Its not about my kids, its about ME and MY lifetime. It will increasingly become more shittier with this anti white culture increasing every year. I am pro white as a matter of self defense. You dont need to recognize the anti white shit going on around u for ur kids.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> sfcel cope. mutts are fine in America


Mullatos are my honorary white brothers


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> sfcel cope. mutts are fine in America


Not true





You just don't realize the joos you brainwashed mutt


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Not true
> View attachment 1303925
> 
> 
> You just don't realize the joos you brainwashed mutt


Reported for doxing @lutte


----------



## Sal (Sep 5, 2021)

*Always in these whites heads rents free LMFAO*


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> sfcel cope. mutts are fine in America


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Reported for doxing @lutte


this is @lutte


----------



## Kylo (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Niggas be like muhh the Jews are promoting racemixing


Muh Jews (also) muh Miscegenation

> A subhuman running JBW (their only crutch) in SEA with SEA wahmen

Square this circle holy fuck


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 5, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1303927
> View attachment 1303929


when simon nessman is a nordic supremacist


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 5, 2021)

Papal_Guard said:


> You think differently from him?


Wym


----------



## StrangerDanger (Sep 5, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> when simon nessman is a nordic supremacist


im whiter


----------



## Lmao (Sep 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Its not about my kids, its about ME and MY lifetime. It will increasingly become more shittier with this anti white culture increasing every year. I am pro white as a matter of self defense. You dont need to recognize the anti white shit going on around u for ur kids.


pretty sad whats happening to places like sweden and germany when they imported millions of muslim refugees expecting them to assimilate within a generation or two. race war is inevitable, the question is just when


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

Sal said:


> *Always in these whites heads rents free LMFAO*


Cope, the jews will pay one day for all of this


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> View attachment 1303927
> View attachment 1303929


SS uniform is +2 psl ded srs


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

Kylo said:


> Muh Jews (also) muh Miscegenation
> 
> > A subhuman running JBW (their only crutch) in SEA with SEA wahmen
> 
> Square this circle holy fuck


Jews are evil


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

gamma said:


> SS uniform is +2 psl ded srs


Imagine dying without seeing yourself in a SS uniform


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 5, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> im whiter


that's what they all say


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

Lmao said:


> pretty sad whats happening to places like sweden and germany when they imported millions of muslim refugees expecting them to assimilate within a generation or two. race war is inevitable, the question is just when


Cope, Arabs are white, they are the future white defenders of Europe, they are already going to break into a war with blacks in France


----------



## Papal_Guard (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Wym


It's common knowledge on this forum that getting a woman pregnant once and raising a kid with her is risky let alone raising multiple, so even if he wants to have 4 children to save his lineage he's out of options because theres no gurantee the woman won't just fuck him over.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 5, 2021)

Papal_Guard said:


> It's common knowledge on this forum that getting a woman pregnant once and raising a kid with her is risky let alone raising multiple, so even if he wants to have 4 children to save his lineage he's out of options because theres no gurantee the woman won't just fuck him over.


You just gotta play your cards right. Also that’s redpill cope. Most women want the kids father in their life.


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Cope, Arabs are white, they are the future white defenders of Europe, they are already going to break into a war with blacks in France


Only med arabs like @Baldingman1998 are white tbh


----------



## Lmao (Sep 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Cope, Arabs are white, they are the future white defenders of Europe, they are already going to break into a war with blacks in France


yeah bro we the real whites and shit


----------



## Papal_Guard (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You just gotta play your cards right. Also that’s redpill cope. Most women want the kids father in their life.


I wouldn't risk it even as a Chad tbh


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

gamma said:


> Only med arabs like @Baldingman1998 are white tbh


No no no, the modern arabs are what the Germans were to the late degeb Roman Empire, they become more patriotic then the ldaring degen Italians and took over Rome and larped as Romans later. Thats what arabs will do now in Europe and they will genocide all africans and Chinese. Caucasian brotherhood forever


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 5, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Mullatos are my honorary white brothers


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Its not about my kids, its about ME and MY lifetime. It will increasingly become more shittier with this anti white culture increasing every year. I am pro white as a matter of self defense. You dont need to recognize the anti white shit going on around u for ur kids.


Anti white is cope. Only real problem you guys have is immigration.


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Anti white is cope. Only legit problem you guys have is immigration.
> 
> View attachment 1303939
> View attachment 1303938


Its because muricans didn't accept the Islam pill, muh Christianity muh battle of Tours 732. If they were muslim things would be better


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 5, 2021)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


>


Why are you doxing the mullatos here?


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Anti white is cope. Only real problem you guys have is immigration.
> 
> View attachment 1303939
> View attachment 1303940


buck breaking


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Anti white is cope. Only legit problem you guys have is immigration.
> 
> View attachment 1303939
> View attachment 1303938


Blacks have had to deal w/ mass fatherlessness & rampant abortion and they still haven't been declining percentage wise like whites. White "people" are just degenerates


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> The only solution
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do you want total war?


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 5, 2021)

Plan b) lets all hijack judaism and flood israel so they dont know whos the goyim


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2021)

Marsiere214 said:


> Plan b) lets all hijack judaism and flood israel so they dont know whos the goyim


We should breed all the jew women tbh ded srs 
No more jews in 1 generation


----------



## studiocel (Sep 5, 2021)

Blacks blame the whites for all their problems and whites blame the jews. Welcome to America.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Sep 5, 2021)

just move somewhere cold

niggers hate the cold

aint no ethnics migrating to alaska 

retvrn to hyborea huwite man


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 5, 2021)

gamma said:


> We should breed all the jew women tbh ded srs
> No more jews in 1 generation


You do know how Jews pass on maternally right?
But yes give me those khazar milkers


----------



## Papal_Guard (Sep 5, 2021)

Cali Yuga said:


> just move somewhere cold
> 
> niggers hate the cold
> 
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2021)

Cali Yuga said:


> just move somewhere cold
> 
> niggers hate the cold
> 
> ...


This is very based 
I'll move to Russia


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> White niggas love blaming their problems on jews


they present some pretty good evidence. there was a thread about politicians that support refugees in europe and it was mostly jews


----------



## Stare (Sep 5, 2021)

I am jewmaxxing right now
Gonna find a cute jewish girl and join the winning side


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh white genocide muhh Jews


who are you quoting though


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 5, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> who are you quoting though


Idk


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 5, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Idk


Oh bro


----------



## Deleted member 8461 (Sep 5, 2021)

LET EM ALL IN THE MORE THE MERRIER. I WANNA WATCH YOUR SHITTY COUNTRY BURN IT'S WHAT YOU DESERVE 

MEANWHILE ME AND MY CANUCK BROS:


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 6, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> You just gotta play your cards right. Also that’s redpill cope. Most women want the kids father in their life.


99% of women do. In the cases where the father is absent, the father almost always abandoned the kids.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> Only med arabs like @Baldingman1998 are white tbh


I'm white as well
med pride worldwide


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> This is very based
> I'll move to Russia


Move to greenland


----------



## Marsiere214 (Sep 6, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> I'm white as well
> med pride worldwide
> View attachment 1304000


Too overused meme


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 6, 2021)

Mentalcel trait: watching ethnicity videos when you could be having sex


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 6, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Squirtoutmabooty said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 6, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Sharia is the solution


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Sep 6, 2021)

__





US States by Race 2022






worldpopulationreview.com





this video is pure cope america is 75% white and is still is.

stop the misinformation.


----------



## spark (Sep 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> 99% of women do. In the cases where the father is absent, the father almost always abandoned the kids.


How come virtually all divorces are initiated by the woman then?


----------



## AlexAP (Sep 6, 2021)

spark said:


> How come virtually all divorces are initiated by the woman then?


Divorce doesn't mean the mother doesn't want the father around the kids. Fathers who are absent just don't want to be there, it's not like the mother doesn't allow them to see the kids.


----------



## Deleted member 2733 (Sep 6, 2021)

I knew Amnesia lurked /pol/ JFL


----------



## evap0 (Sep 6, 2021)

shutup racetraitor ur darker than my halfblack friend


----------



## Pretty (Sep 6, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Funny thing is majority of whites supported BLM and the riots


Majority of people at BLM protests were white


----------



## Pretty (Sep 6, 2021)

Lmao said:


> pretty sad whats happening to places like sweden and germany when they imported millions of muslim refugees expecting them to assimilate within a generation or two. race war is inevitable, the question is just when


Race wars have been happening since the start of time


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## spark (Sep 6, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Divorce doesn't mean the mother doesn't want the father around the kids. Fathers who are absent just don't want to be there, it's not like the mother doesn't allow them to see the kids.


I guess you're right. A lot of guys don't want to see the kids once the wife disrespects them by divorcing them.


----------



## fras (Sep 6, 2021)

Daily reminder that being an SFcel puts you into single digit IQ levels


----------



## Deleted member 6963 (Sep 6, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Muhh white genocide muhh Jews
> 
> Also them
> View attachment 1303918


Ngl, if you seriously care about traditional values you aren't going to spend your 30s slaying single moms on tinder but rather raising a family, trying to pass your values and convictions on.

Imagine complaining about hypergamy and the degeneracy but actively contributing to it jfl


----------



## datboijj (Sep 6, 2021)

what is the point of someone who has no real investment into white future (will have no kids)
complaining about the future of white people?


----------



## datboijj (Sep 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Its not about my kids, its about ME and MY lifetime. It will increasingly become more shittier with this anti white culture increasing every year. I am pro white as a matter of self defense. You dont need to recognize the anti white shit going on around u for ur kids.


I'm pretty sure in 5 years you will be ready to throw in the towel
and claim your senior citizenship
so this is cope


----------



## oldcelloser (Sep 6, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> But white race is finished anyways. Not much is left by now.


yes by their own choice and lack of masculinity in the men; let nature take its course; i hope Islam takes over tbh


Reckless Turtle said:


> Mentalcel trait: watching ethnicity videos when you could be having sex


worst cope in the world , you will only make yourself sick with stress, thats exactly what i did a couple of years ago when i was into this right-wing shit;


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Sep 6, 2021)

oldcelloser said:


> yes by their own choice and lack of masculinity in the men; let nature take its course; i hope Islam takes over tbh
> 
> worst cope in the world , you will only make yourself sick with stress, thats exactly what i did a couple of years ago when i was into this right-wing shit;


True, I still know all of its correct I just try not to care about it nowadays tho.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 6, 2021)

it is the people, who are at home both nowhere and everywhere, who do not have a soil which they have grown up, but who live in berlin tomorrow in brussels paris the day after, and then in prague or vienna or london, and who feel at home everywhere


----------



## lutte (Sep 6, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> it is the people, who are at home both nowhere and everywhere, who do not have a soil which they have grown up, but who live in berlin tomorrow in brussels paris the day after, and then in prague or vienna or london, and who feel at home everywhere


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Sep 6, 2021)

lutte said:


> View attachment 1304248


----------



## lutte (Sep 6, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 1304254
> 
> View attachment 1304261


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 6, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Lets go emnesia!
> View attachment 1303917


Hi


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Sep 6, 2021)

Tbh can't watch 30 min video? TLDR??


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Sep 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> The only solution
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, well. It was fun when it lasted.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 6, 2021)

Lmao said:


> pretty sad whats happening to places like sweden and germany when they imported millions of muslim refugees expecting them to assimilate within a generation or two. race war is inevitable, the question is just when


they don't really expect this, they just want to destroy us


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Sep 6, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 6, 2021)

wtf are these niggers publicly saying they want to kill whites?
wtf is this shit


----------



## TITUS (Sep 6, 2021)

Lmao said:


> pretty sad whats happening to places like sweden and germany when they imported millions of muslim refugees expecting them to assimilate within a generation or two. race war is inevitable, the question is just when


Hopefully soon, im running out of netflix shows to watch.


----------



## TITUS (Sep 6, 2021)

spark said:


> How come virtually all divorces are initiated by the woman then?


Ignore this user, he likes to spread the cuckpill.


----------



## TITUS (Sep 6, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> it is the people, who are at home both nowhere and everywhere, who do not have a soil which they have grown up, but who live in berlin tomorrow in brussels paris the day after, and then in prague or vienna or london, and who feel at home everywhere


JUDEN!


----------



## Deleted member 14848 (Sep 6, 2021)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Blacks have had to deal w/ mass fatherlessness & rampant abortion and they still haven't been declining percentage wise like whites. White "people" are just degenerates


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 6, 2021)




----------

